

WPide.net cloud IDE goes public - ubiqque
https://wpide.net/

======
ivan_burazin
Seems nice, congrats to the team. But so many Cloud IDEs out there already.
Also this does not even provide a free tier to try it out unlike all the
others. Including my, own Codeanywhere.

